# Subtitles tool



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 20, 2011)

Is any tool (I prefer GUI) to install subtitles into a movie? Not Just to import them everytime. To install them forever.


----------



## pbd (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know any graphical tool, but there are many threads about doing this in multimedia/mencoder.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is an old tutorial which has the info your looking for to embed the subs. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709

Good luck.


----------

